# To convert a .bat or a .vbs file into an executable .exe file without  any software



## mneo (May 20, 2007)

*Just follow these steps =>*

*Step 1*
Navigate to C:\Windows\System32 and locate the file named IEXPRESS.EXE

*Step 2*
Double Click to launch IEXPRESS.EXE or just type & enter iexpress.exe in start>run box.

*Step 3*
You will be presented with the initial welcome screen and be given two choices. Select “Create new Self Extraction Directive file.” Click Next.

*Step 4 *
Next you will be presented with the Package Purpose screen. For our purposes select “Extract Files and run an installation command” and click the Next button.

*Step 5 *
You will be presented with the Package Title screen, which will give you the opportunity to give your project a name. If you are so inclined give it a meaningful name. If like me you are never going to come back to this, name it whatever you want.

*Step 6*
You will next be presented with the Confirmation Prompt Screen. We would like the batch file to just be extracted and run so just choose “No Prompt” and click the Next Button.

*Step 7 *
You are presented with the License Agreement window. If you don’t want your users to have to answer a prompt select “Do not display a license.”

*Step 8* 
The Packaged Files window is where you will select your batch file (or .vbs). Click the Add button and browse to your desired file. Then click next.

*Step 9* 
Here you are presented with a window titled Install Program to Launch. Use the drop down control next to “Install Program and choose the only option that will be present, the .bat or .vbs file that you chose in the previous window.

*Step 10*
The Show Window screen is next. I didn’t want my users to be prompted in any way so I chose Hidden. Click Next.

*Step 11*
No Finished Message for my users. Select “No message” and choose Next.

*Step 12*
The Package Name and Options window is where the new .exe specified. Type in a path or browse to the folder you would like your .exe in, type a name in the file name box and click save. Also check the box that says “Hide File Extraction Progress Animation from User.” If you’re worried about long file names go ahead and click the other box as well.

*Step 13*
Since we really aren’t installing anything we probably want to tell the Configure Restart window to not restart. So choose the option that says “No restart” and hit Next.

*Step 14*
This window is where you have a chance to save all of the options you have chosen into a project file so that if necessary you may later return and make modifications. I have no need to retain the file, but if you would like to be able to come back to it, by all means choose “Save Self Extraction Directive (SED) file” and tell it where to put it. As always, click Next.

*Step 15*
Here’s where you’re new .exe is born, on the Create Package screen. Explore to the directory you told it to put the file in, click Next and then watch your little .exe’s first moments as it pops into the big digital world.

*Step 16*
You’re done! Click finish and go try it out.


Source : *renegadetech.blogspot.com/

Its a total copy so dont run for my a**, i cant do a s*** myself , if its some old ...very very old kindofa stuff just ignore this & if u think its useless , okkkk but i found it useful.


----------



## ashfame (May 22, 2007)

nice find!
bt da source url is not found on eblogger!


----------



## mneo (May 29, 2007)

Ohhh spelling mistake .....here it is 

*renegadetech.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-convert-bat-file-or-vbs-file.html

Check it out  there is some more cool stuff there.

Replying late coz i was busy in my exams.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 2, 2007)

nice post bro


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 3, 2007)

Worked like a charm.


----------

